# EF-24-70II - Adorama



## shutterleaf (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anyone heard of shipments from Adorama yet? I talked to the guy, said only that they are still backordered....would not give me more feedback. Ordered Feb 8th so I should be close to the top, curious. Thanks.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 12, 2012)

*Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*

After reading some of the stellar reports of this revamped lens and re-ordering this lens for the second time, when do we expect this baby to be born?


----------



## Luke (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*

BH has already shipped the first order to people who preordered in February.
I ordered mine in mid April, but it hasn't shipped yet...


----------



## Chris Geiger (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*

I received mine yesterday from my local camera dealer Horn Photo in Fresno. I have had much better luck getting new releases from the local dealer than I have BH or Amazon. I no longer preorder from the big stores as the local dealers get their shipments first. I have my 5D3's a week before most folks.


----------



## inter211 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*

I too preordered mine from B&H in mid April but has not been shipped yet. I talked to 2 customer service reps yesterday and both somehow have no knowledge of them even getting the new lens...


----------



## jfritz27 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*

I pre-ordered mine on Day 1 from B&H, and it shipped out either last night or early this morning... can't wait!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*

Amazon typically runs a couple of months behind on new high end photo items. Adorama and B&H are among the first. Small local shops also seem to be pretty fast. They only order one at a time, and Canon seems to want to support them.


----------



## acoll123 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*

I ordered mine from B&H on February 20th and my status still says pending . . .


----------



## Mike Miami (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*

Shows in-stock here:

http://www.ephotocraft.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=013803134162

I bought my 5D3 here before the big stores even began shipping preorders. Great store & service.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Amazon typically runs a couple of months behind on new high end photo items. Adorama and B&H are among the first. Small local shops also seem to be pretty fast. They only order one at a time, and Canon seems to want to support them.



And the fear in this is that Amazon is supposed to be adding sales tax on all orders as of this Sunday. In CA in my area that's 9.75% or about an extra $225. Its been a nice ride in the past, but those days are coming to an end. At this point, it makes sense to buy from your local brick & mortar store and skip the shipping costs.


----------



## shutterleaf (Sep 13, 2012)

Just talked to Adorama again....supposed to ship out today!


----------



## K-amps (Sep 13, 2012)

My local shop in Indianapolis received a shipment on 9/11 but they ran out and is still backordered... so all the big guys might already have received their lots by now...


----------



## acoll123 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine ships today from B&H. Ordered February 20th.


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*



MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon typically runs a couple of months behind on new high end photo items. Adorama and B&H are among the first. Small local shops also seem to be pretty fast. They only order one at a time, and Canon seems to want to support them.
> ...



And not to mention Amazon's legendary way of taking a >2K lens and putting it in a much larger box with no packing and shipping UPS ground.


----------



## Chris Burch (Sep 13, 2012)

Sooooo glad I read this thread and decided to call to check my preorder. I have had one on order at Adorama since 7 Feb, but since then my bank switched the credit card number I used. Of course they didn't tell me the charge didn't go through, but I just fixed it and the order will apparently go out today. That's great because I'll be shooting non-stop for the next 5 days. 

The Adorama rep did refer to the lens as being "in stock" so they might actually process regular orders, too.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*



MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon typically runs a couple of months behind on new high end photo items. Adorama and B&H are among the first. Small local shops also seem to be pretty fast. They only order one at a time, and Canon seems to want to support them.
> ...



Whaaa? Nooooo :'(


----------



## MarkIII (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*



Chris Geiger said:


> I received mine yesterday from my local camera dealer Horn Photo in Fresno. I have had much better luck getting new releases from the local dealer than I have BH or Amazon. I no longer preorder from the big stores as the local dealers get their shipments first. I have my 5D3's a week before most folks.



+1

I fully believe on ordering from a local store. I could have had my 5dmkiii the night before it was. To be released, and I could have picked up my 24-70 yesterday. Sadly my schedule hasn't allowed me to get them on that first day. Both times mine were the only ones the store received on initial shipment. You can guarantee I will order from them again in the future.


----------



## JPL_1020 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Anyone heard when BH, Adorama or Amazon will ship 24-70 II?*



MarkIII said:


> Chris Geiger said:
> 
> 
> > I received mine yesterday from my local camera dealer Horn Photo in Fresno. I have had much better luck getting new releases from the local dealer than I have BH or Amazon. I no longer preorder from the big stores as the local dealers get their shipments first. I have my 5D3's a week before most folks.
> ...



Meh... I would rather wait from the big internet retailers (Amazon/Adorama/ BH) especially if I have my current lens to shoot with. If you live here in CA, the tax that retailers charge you is already worth an accessory/s or a cheap prime lens. Just my 2 cents!


----------

